# pause



## Hitschkock (17 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche ein kleines tool welches ich in einer dos Batch (.bat) laufen lassen kann.

Das Tool soll die batch für x sec. anhalten.

ein möglicher aufruf:
pause.exe /15sec

kennt oder hat jemand so ein tool?


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

z.B.
WAIT sec
gibts im ressourcekit

[EDIT]
Anhang von http://www.bjoernhenke.de
[\EDIT]


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

oder sowas was ohne Zusatztools auskommt, also auf jedem Rechner funktioniert
ping localhost -n 11 >NUL

Damit pingt sich der Rechner 10 Sekunden lang selbst an.


----------



## Hitschkock (17 November 2009)

wo finde ich WAIT

Ich arbeite mit win-XP 

der rechner findet wait nicht


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> wo finde ich WAIT
> 
> Ich arbeite mit win-XP
> 
> der rechner findet wait nicht


siehe meinen ersten Beitrag


----------



## marlob (17 November 2009)

Hier findest du noch mehr Hinweise ;-)
http://malektips.com/xp_dos_0002.html


----------



## Hitschkock (17 November 2009)

sorry den link hatte ich übersehen!


danke für deine schnelle hilfe!

das mit dem ping hat aber auch was!!!

danke


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> oder sowas was ohne Zusatztools auskommt, also auf jedem Rechner funktioniert
> ping localhost -n 11 >NUL
> 
> Damit pingt sich der Rechner 10 Sekunden lang selbst an.



Hehe, das ist cool...wie ein Hund der seinen eigenen Schnwanz jagt.


----------



## Hitschkock (22 November 2009)

Ich hab den Ping genommen!

das geht einfach immer

Das ist ein super :TOOL:


----------

